# Help Teaching my dog to come to me...Again?



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

He's 6.5 months old today, he used to come every time I called him to come. Now he won't come unless he wants to, he knows what it means, just don't want to do it.

any advice?

Thanks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He is at the age where he has discovered that he can decide for himself and isn't all that anxious to please you. You have to take him back to school (obedience class or other) and refresh his interest in recall. It's called the teenage period. I call it the bratty period. Like a teenager he will test test test you in more ways than not coming when called. You will get more and better advice ( I hope ) but this is mostly a phase where you have to increase your patience, perseverance and training time. Just like with teenagers, if you have done everything right they will reward you by being fantastic adults when maturity is reached and they have had the proper training. In the meantime, train and socialize as much as you can.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> He is at the age where he has discovered that he can decide for himself and isn't all that anxious to please you. You have to take him back to school (obedience class or other) and refresh his interest in recall. It's called the teenage period. I call it the bratty period. Like a teenager he will test test test you in more ways than not coming when called. You will get more and better advice ( I hope ) but this is mostly a phase where you have to increase your patience, perseverance and training time. Just like with teenagers, if you have done everything right they will reward you by being fantastic adults when maturity is reached and they have had the proper training. In the meantime, train and socialize as much as you can.


^^^^what he said. I like to call it the butthead period!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Get a drag line, 20-30 feet. When he ignores you, just grab the line. Make it so he cannot fail. Have plenty of yummy treats!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Start feeding meals at random times. For successful recalls. If you don't come you don't eat. If you do come, you get a great meal instantly (what a fabulous surprise). He will not starve himself just to spite you, and he will remember why he needs you.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If he is food driven, always have treats to reward him, if he is toy driven have his favorite toy on you and give it to him when he comes to you. I love this period in a puppy's life because many new puppy owners don't think their dog will do this. I see pups all the time coming on command from months 3-6, and then all of the sudden it stops and the owner is amazed at why. Just keep working on it and always have his favorite reward. You will have an amazing dog at the end of it.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, Glock is at this period too. He is 7 1/2 months and in that butthead/bratty/teenage stage.


----------

